# Translucent Glow in the dark paint?



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

Has anyone found any? I need to paint something on a sign that will only be visible when the lights are off, i need the paint to be completely invisible while the lights are on!


----------



## curley (Apr 3, 2011)

Yea, check out the airbrush stores online. They have it. In the light you don't see anything, turn out the lights and boom! I forgot the name of the company I got mine from, but I'll check for ya.. However it last only about 45 min...


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

Try Tide detergent, mixed with just a little water.


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

wild fire paints has invisible uv paint: http://wildfirefx.com/products/paints/luminescent.aspx


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

I think tide is more of a glow in the black light paint vs dark. If you want glow under black light, you have alot of options. I think Spencers gifts may even sell both black light and glow in the dark if you are looking to get paint cheap and fast.


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

Well the idea is I will have a sign out front of my haunt that will have a light shining on it, when people get near the light will shut off revealing the hidden message written in glow in the dark paint. I have thought about having a black light turn on when the other light turns off but not sure if i can hide the black light anywhere.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Great idea Bigant!

Your right Spiderclimber, Tide has an optical brightener in it that works under black light but does not glow. You need a phosphorescent paint (glows in dark) not fluorescent (glows under black light). Although the glow in dark paint will fluoresce under black light, too.


----------



## pensivepumpkin (Mar 27, 2011)

this may be a little nuts, but it is what i am doing for my scarecrow: last year i bought this glow in the dark nail polish on a lark at the drugstore. i'm sure you can find similar now. it kind of freaked me out in the middle of the night when things were flying around my face and it turned out to just be my hands. so it really did work.

since i won't be using it as nail polish, i am giving my scarecrow some highlights. nail polish is crazy expensive if you priced it by the gallon, but if you only need a little bit (like maybe you are just saying BEWARE or something) then a $2 bottle may be all you need. just a thought.


----------



## pensivepumpkin (Mar 27, 2011)

Out of curiosity, I just decided to go for it with my scarecrow and see how much polish it took to give his ribs and eyebrows a nice thick coat. He is the avatar, to give you an idea of surface. About 1/5 of a mini bottle (bottle is 1/8 fl oz) did it. One coat made my nails seriously glow, but I should know more tomorrow. A midnight drink of water could be interesting tonight. heh.


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

Is the paint itself visible in the light? I would need mine to be completely undetectable while the lights are on?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Have you looked at this site?

http://coolglow.com/1/51/51/Glow-Paint/


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

RoxyBlue said:


> Have you looked at this site?
> 
> http://coolglow.com/1/51/51/Glow-Paint/


now that is EXACTLY what I am looking for! Thanks I am ordering some of their invisible paint right now!


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

I don't know if your ordered the paint yet, but I was just out at Home depot and they have a small can of glow in the dark paint that Rustoleum makes. It was around 8 dollars for a half pint can I think. Just another option for you I guess.


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

yeah spider i already ordered the paint based on the fact it was the only paint that claims to be completely invisible while in the light. we will see how true this really is in a few days when it arrives!


----------



## curley (Apr 3, 2011)

You got the paint yet??? Want to check that sign out!!


----------

